
Show HN: Spirit of C++ - legends2k
https://github.com/legends2k/spirit-of-cpp
======
legends2k
A presentation -- I gave -- aimed at building a healthy mental model of C++,
without detailing the many dark corners of C++; it starts from the basics and
ends at an intermediate level - thereon the viewer can comfortably pursue
learning the language from more formal sources.

The slide deck, loaded with links to official sources to justify the claims
made, can be viewed on a mobile too :)

Slide deck and code shared at GitHub under BSD-3 license.

Of course, this is my opinion of how to build a good mental model. Your's
might differ. Any comments, suggestions, feedback or pull requests are
welcome.

------
stephen82
Slide 23 hides code in Firefox whereas in Chromium works as expected. Also
footer notes or links are extremely tiny that cannot be read.

Other than that, an amazing presentation. Kudos +1

------
taozhijiang
nice presentation!

~~~
legends2k
Thank you!

